# Thoughts on making wine room



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I am underway on my first go at wine making. Posted in Beginners forum already.
Just a little background I have a 5 gallon carboy of Montepulciano and two 5 gallon carboys with Cabernet Sauvignon going. Began the process on 10/4//14, have 2nd racking done as well.
Anyway onto this post. I have attached a few pictures of a small room in our basement (above ground) that would be an ideal spot for wine storing.
Small room approximately 5 1/2' by 5 1/2' by 7' h.
I would say that the temp in Summer may get into the 70's and winter I could see it into the 50's Humidity my be a bit on the high side, 60% or more in Summer?
Open to any and all ideas tips, tricks.

Thanks,

Steve_M


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 20, 2014)

adding some insulation around the window to keep it cooler and darker in the summer, otherwise looks good. a nice piece of counter top to set things on and cover the celing to keep stuff from falling would be good too.

could also add a flat screen TV, recliner, and a snack bar.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 20, 2014)

I would advise to get a length of carpet or cardboard so that your carboys are not sitting directly in stone or concrete. I would also strongly advise that you get those long steel pipeclamps out of there. They are just begging to be knocked over and smash a carboy. 

I would begin by building some proper shelving.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2014)

Insulate, insulate, insulate.

And did I mention insulate?

Looks good, you will wish it were bigger soon. It always happens. Try and button it up as best as possible so as to mitigate daily temp swings.

Looks pretty good to start with though.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I would advise to get a length of carpet or cardboard so that your carboys are not sitting directly in stone or concrete. I would also strongly advise that you get those long steel pipeclamps out of there. They are just begging to be knocked over and smash a carboy.
> 
> I would begin by building some proper shelving.



Jeez your right looking at that picture again I see Murphy lurking.
Thanks for the tip regarding carpeting as well.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> adding some insulation around the window to keep it cooler and darker in the summer, otherwise looks good. a nice piece of counter top to set things on and cover the celing to keep stuff from falling would be good too.
> 
> could also add a flat screen TV, recliner, and a snack bar.



Worlds smallest man cave!

Steve_M


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Insulate, insulate, insulate.
> 
> And did I mention insulate?
> 
> ...



Mike,
I am planning on adding insulation, still on fence as to how to go about it. I am either going to frame it out or just add rigid board insulation. The floor is what I am not sure how to deal with.

Steve_M


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve_M said:


> Mike,
> The floor is what I am not sure how to deal with.
> 
> Steve_M



Tile it, you want something that will clean up spilt and overflowing wine easy. keep the carpet pieces to set the carboys on.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 20, 2014)

Just remember concrete is not very forgiving to glass carboys or wine bottles. I have been wanting to tile my winery/cellar for years and have yet to do it as I have had countless times that carboys slipped and hit the (carpeted) floor pretty hard and even wine bottles slip and fall to the floor out of the wine racks….. If you go tile you should think about some of those interlocking rubber squares they sell for weight rooms etc.


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

Mike,
You make a good point on floor being a hard surface. Right now, the floor is dirt not concrete, so my options are still open. I don't think i will take the trouble to slab it over, but will lay a wood floor underlayment, then either tile, or cover in adhesive tiles. Finally lay the rubber pad down.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Kraffty (Oct 20, 2014)

Steve, is this mostly for wine in progress (carboys) or for finished bottles? Racks or countertops designed on the small side would be good.
Mike


----------



## Steve_M (Oct 20, 2014)

Kraffty,
Both actually, my plan would be to have racks on left and right walls and either low on back or high with counter top on rear wall. Room is small, but I think I could get quite a bit of rack space out of it and still allow me to store carboy for long term.

Steve


----------

